# Dean Calderon schutzhund seminar Sept 9-12 Keller, TX (DFW area)



## jesusica (Jan 13, 2006)

We have rented an indoor facility, quite possibly the first indoor schutzhund event in Texas! 

Friday Sept 9 and Monday Sept 12 - private training, all 3 phases, small group no spectators $125/day
Saturday Sept 10 and Sunday Sept 11 - seminar, obedience and protection, $75/day with dog, $40/day spectator

PM me or email thejesusica at yahoo dot com


----------



## Ace952 (Aug 5, 2010)

Dean does some nice table work


----------



## jesusica (Jan 13, 2006)

We will have a table there and many dogs will be put on it, including mine!


----------

